# Source for square steel tubing in North Texas



## daveintexas (Jun 30, 2019)

New member, first post. Need some help locating a local supplier where I can pick up some 24ft. long pieces of weldable
1-1/2" 11gage square steel tubing. I'm in the stages of budget and design for a boat trailer and I can't seem to find anything
thats publishing prices on a website. I'm in Dallas county Texas, but will drive distance to save freight cost.
Thanks,
Dave


----------



## jethro (Jul 1, 2019)

Here in NH I have a small metal fab shop that gets me whatever I need pretty much, and for a fair price. I would look in the Yellow Pages under Welding/Fabrication or even sheet metal suppliers.


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 2, 2019)

Yellow Pages? Seriously thought those were a thing of the past.


----------



## daveintexas (Jul 6, 2019)

So far I have found metalsupermarkets.com as a local source, has anyone done business with them?

Has anyone in here designed and built their own trailer AND did you use 3D software for modeling/dimensions, etc?

I'm wondering if 0.188" (roughly 3/16") wall thickness on hot-rolled steel tubing will weld up strong enough,
or should I go with 1/4"?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jul 6, 2019)

I've heard of them.
Check out this website www.trailersauce.com 
3/16" would be a heavy duty trailer 1/4" would be overkill. I'm building a utility trailer sized deckover trailer using mostly 3/16" walled 2"x3" steel with a 3500 pound axle. I could put a 5000 pound axle under the frame and it should hold up fine. I drew up my plans on 8x11 paper.


----------

